# cpt code 29888 with allograft



## codedog

ALLOGRAFT that is 

Can  I  bill seperate  for an allograft with cpt code 29888?, if so is L8699 a good choice . Its not a  medicare patient either .


----------



## coderguy1939

Unless the carrier specifies the use of a HCPCS code, we use a revenue code for the allograft.


----------



## codedog

so coder guy how do you bill it 
 line 1 with 29888 with a rev code ? what rev code do you use ?


----------



## coderguy1939

We use revenue code 0278 Medical/Surgical Supplies & Devices - Other Implants and it is a separate line on the claim.  If you have a contract it may give you the details on which code to use or you can contact the carrier directly.


----------



## bethh05

We bill the 29888 and HCPCS C1762 for the graft.


----------



## BFAITHFUL

I use L8699--- and never had problem besides the carriers wanting a copy of the invoice


----------



## Justarose

*29888 with alograft ? What about w/autograft ?*

Is there a code for a hamstring autograft ? 

I searched everywhere and could not find one ...

Anyone ?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Yes you can use L8699 per carrier and use 278 revenue code.


----------



## seslinger

We do not bill for the graft because all the seminars/ newsletters state the "harvesting or use of a graft is included"


----------



## coderguy1939

A graft harvested from the patient's knee that the surgery is being performed on is included in the procedure.  A cadaver graft is billed as a supply either with a rev code or HCPCS depending on the carrier.


----------

